# Guns? We have no guns



## cda (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2015)

Try this out;


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Try this out;


That is a work out of the gun


----------



## linnrg (Oct 30, 2015)

all those shots and no ear protection


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh sweet Jesus and the donkey he rode in on.

The absolute pinnacle of human achievement and cultural enlightenment.

I need to rest.

Brent.

P. S. There was no Jesus. Except The Jesus. But he was a bowler.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm surprised the barrel didn't melt down...........


----------

